# One Piece Discussion Thread



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

I search and didn't find any similar threads, soo...

One Piece, yay!

I'll start: What's your favorite character in the manga?

I <3 Jinbe, he's so cuuuute.
He's my #1 favorite now, ever since Chopper became a shameless commercial mascot (I actually preferred the less chibi, naive toddler design in the old days, as opposed to the annoyingly stupid racoon we have currently)

Some pictures of this character, for those of you who don't know:


Soo CUTE <3







AWWWWWWWW...






Chubby guy


----------



## JyH (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to watch One Piece, like 3-4 years ago, I liked the Chopper, the Reindeer.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

olook anime

One piece but is part of the big 3, so I've been told to hate it.
That is all





Still <3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> olook anime


 
Not the anime, but the manga is what I'm talking about.
The anime is crap.


Oh and, English dub sucks.

EDIT: woah that English OP you posted is epic.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

I wuv the intro song <3


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Not the anime, but the manga is what I'm talking about.
> The anime is crap.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh. I didn't read the OP post :T

afaik, english dub DID suck, but someone else took it over, and now it's not that bad


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh. I didn't read the OP post :T
> 
> afaik, english dub DID suck, but someone else took it over, and now it's not that bad


 
Oh really? What's the most recent dubbed episode now then?

BTW, who's your favorite character?
Fo some reason, people find me weird for thinking Jinbe is cute
Is that really so?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2011)

Not really a character, but I love the Thousand Sunny! It's just EPIC :tu







Oh and recently I got the rare Bandai Candy Toys figure and made an unboxing video.
It's in Indonesian, though.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Oh really? What's the most recent dubbed episode now then?
> 
> BTW, who's your favorite character?
> Fo some reason, people find me weird for thinking Jinbe is cute
> Is that really so?


 
Eh, I don't really watch/read one piece. Not much for shonen type stuff like this. I just hear about it every now and then because of /a/


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2011)

@daniel
How do you think the chance of Jinbei joining Strawhat Pirates? Now that the manga is actually telling the past story of him, just like every other crew members, I do think there's a high chance of it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

50/50,

evidance that he's gonna join:
1. funny face @ 619
2. have nice design that stood out from other fishmen in the manga (even Namur isn't that great)
*3. the two-year timeskip is probably to make it less unfitting for Jinbe to join*
4. he've been acting funny ever since the chapter when Luffy bit him.
5. as far as the story goes, he's got nowhere to go
6. promise to Ace to take care of Luffy

Resaons he might not join:
1. Oda is a devil
2. might find himself "too old" for these kind of stuff
3. etc


----------



## Erzz (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't like the new Franky design


----------



## Rook (Apr 11, 2011)

I read chapters 1-600 in a week over the March break. It was meh, in my opinion. I gave up at the 2 year time skip because I found it irritating... I just don't enjoy Shounen anymore, it has gotten boring for me. I've gotten more into Psychological/Seinen recently, which I find more entertaining.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2011)

I watched the anime once... hate.
But I have lots of the English translated hardcopy mangas, and have read all I can get in Australia, and the remained on the web. It sucks being up to date, more wait between chapters 
I love most of the characters, I love how Oda has made them, and I have no favourite. Zolo/Zoro is awesome, but sometimes pisses me off


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2011)

Rook said:


> I read chapters 1-600 in a week over the March break. It was meh, in my opinion. I gave up at the 2 year time skip because I found it irritating... I just don't enjoy Shounen anymore, it has gotten boring for me. I've gotten more into Psychological/Seinen recently, which I find more entertaining.


 
Well, One Piece isn't just about actions, you know. I suppose pure-action fans may not be completely satisfied with One Piece, so I don't blame you


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

BUMP cuz it's off-topic section.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking forward to 637!


----------



## jiggy (Aug 25, 2011)

<3 one piece! 

I watched the first few hundred eps, but I've had too much on recently and haven't watched any =( need to catch up. Btw, I don't think I'll check this thread again, for spoiler reasons. Zoro is don.






Also, Naruto is rad.


----------



## Samania (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG ONEPIECE YAYYY 
I used to watch the first few episodes of the anime.. and read the manga when I had my Shonen Jump subscription^^ Now I feel like watching the anime again..
CHOPPER THE REINDEER IS SO CUTE


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

Samania said:


> OMG ONEPIECE YAYYY
> I used to watch the first few episodes of the anime.. and read the manga when I had my Shonen Jump subscription^^ Now I feel like watching the anime again..
> CHOPPER THE REINDEER IS SO CUTE


 
Though he's not as cute anymore now, despite gradually adopting a more "chibi" style. 
I preferred the naive yet brave little child in the old days over the mockingly stupid racoon we have now. 
The original cuteness came from his perserverence, but now it's all just staged "humor" and acting dumb.


The Chopper I liked:

















Now just a commercial mascot:


----------



## Samania (Aug 25, 2011)

WAAAAAAAHHH STILL CUTE ^^
But true, I liked badass chopper more


----------



## timeless (Aug 29, 2011)

i find one piece really boring, watched the first few episodes 
the only animes i watch are naruto and bleach

tried gantz but after the 1st episode, it didnt make sense


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

I bumped this thread around a week ago, but deleted the post because it looked like there was no interest. 

About Chopper: My avatar.

I'm on episode 160. The site I'm watching on is fine, but the quality isn't really HD, which is expected because I'm watching it for free.  Does anybody else have a better site? I'm currently watching it on Anime Here.

Also, does anybody have any suggestions for another anime after I finish OP? I'm not interested in Naruto, Bleach, Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo, or Full Metal Alchemist.

+This:


----------



## timeless (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> I bumped this thread around a week ago, but deleted the post because it looked like there was no interest.
> 
> About Chopper: My avatar.
> 
> ...


 
gantz but it can be confusing in the anime version


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> I bumped this thread around a week ago, but deleted the post because it looked like there was no interest.
> 
> About Chopper: My avatar.
> 
> ...


 
I'd like to discourage you from finishing the anime. It's a waste of time, not just because the pacing is bad, but that they often purposfully drag on the storyline for whatever reason, and it gets really irritating having to watch 500+ episodes (that's ~200 hours) which really wastes a lot of your time. 

I'm not saying that you shouldn't watch the anime though, you could watch a couple episodes every now and then just to make comparisons for fun. But really the manga should be your main source. The pacing is far superior (almost mastery), and I'd say less confusing than the anime, as the anime often include fillers that contradicts with the setting.


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I'd like to discourage you from finishing the anime. It's a waste of time, not just because the pacing is bad, but that they often purposfully drag on the storyline for whatever reason, which really wastes a lot of your time.
> 
> I'm not saying that you shouldn't watch the anime though, you could watch a couple episodes every now and then just to make comparisons for fun. But really the manga should be your main source. The pacing is far superior (almost mastery), and I'd say less confusing than the anime, as the anime often include fillers that contradicts with the setting.


 
I see what you're saying. Some fights usually last 3 episodes, sometimes even 5. I still enjoy it though, but I do plan on reading the manga after I finish up the anime. At least I'm not watching the 4Kids dub.  
Could you link me to a site where I can read it for free? Thanks!


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> I see what you're saying. Some fights usually last 3 episodes, sometimes even 5. I still enjoy it though, but I do plan on reading the manga after I finish up the anime. At least I'm not watching the 4Kids dub.
> Could you link me to a site where I can read it for free? Thanks!


 

Any manga site really, You can use this one: http://boxmanga.co/manga/1002.html


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> after I finish up the anime.


 
512 episodes, skipping OP and EP, will take you at least 171 hours to finish.

63 volumes of manga, assuming 1 hour for each volume (I personally takes 40 minutes, and that's including loading time on the computer), takes you 63 hours.
Even if you read at the crawling artistic-appraiser speed of 2hr for each volume, it still only takes 126 hours to finish, and not to mention the experience being much more enjoyable with the concise pacing.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Aug 30, 2011)

I was new to manga before One Piece but I'm glad I gave it a try. Dropped the anime and kept up with the manga pretty much right away. The manga is suuuuuuupeeerr~!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2011)

One Piece is my all time favorite manga. This current arc is getting SO GOOD. OMG.


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler














Spoiler











I lol everytime I see this.


----------

